# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  we are the Champion

## C-10

What about those Jr Canadian Hockey team Gold Metals back to back two years in a row. Two of the young men wre from Thunder Bay :cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Pity the Canadians couldn't behave hospitably to the U.S. team.

----------


## For-Life

> Pity the Canadians couldn't behave hospitably to the U.S. team.


Yes

But it is an old battle and happens on both sides.  Just retaliation to retaliation to retaliation.

----------


## Eddie G's

:cheers: 


Now let's see what happens at the Olympics!!!

----------

